# Motley?



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We made a deal on some registered Herefords with a rancher/friend. He is "throwing in" a heifer from a unbred cow deal last year, he described this heifers markings as "motley" We will tailgate pick-up on Monday, can't wait to meet Miss Motley!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Buyers like the motley faced calves here. We have a Hereford bull with some cows and aim for a baldy or motley.

It is nice of him to throw her in the deal.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Maybe she has a Crue hehe Motely Crue????? I know a bad pun but hey someone had to say it lol


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Mottle Crue wouldn't sound nearly as intimidating.


----------

